# Floppy Ear



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

Okay so Chewy's ears did pop up. But as of yesterday is one ear went floppy again. I am not sure what is going on with him. Is there a reason why this happens? Or is this normal? I am really worried that something might be wrong with him but if it is normal that would put my mind to ease with his ear. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Puppies ears will go floppy or curl funny because of teething, soon as they get all their adult teeth it wont happy any more. 

My Zeros ears would curl back wards it was so funny and wierd. lol


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Both of mine have one up and one down most of the time.


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

Okay I wasn't sure because they were both up then yesterday it fell and has been floppy since then. Thanks


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I read if the ears come up once they will come up and stay up later.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

I actually wanted Cubbies to stay that way, I thought it was cute. L







ook at my album and you will see the change.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

When George is relaxing his ears look like this....


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

They are very cute and that is how he is right now when he relaxes it flops and everything it finally went back up today not sure if yesterday he was having a bad day or what. LOL


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

George is adorable like that!


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

When Mackenzie was a baby, he had one floppy ear (sorry, I don't think I have any pics of when only one ear was down so I put one of both his ears down when he was slightly younger...just for fun). With careful instructions from a very reputable breeder, I taped his ear. This was about 7 years ago but I believe it was surgical tape. And it has to be taped as shown in the picture below. If my memory serves me right, I kept it taped for three days then left it off for one day then another three days until it stood up (I think it only took two sessions of three days but I can't remember for sure). 

Once it was up, it never flopped back down again. Now whether that was due to the tape or the natural course of things, I will never know for sure. 

Of course, if you do this, make sure to do your research and ask help from a good chihuahua breeder if possible so that it is done the correct way and that it does not hurt the dog in any way.


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Not all chis ears stand up, yes most of them do but not all. Jack had one up and one down untill he was about 7 months old. They are up now of course but he still has one that is lazy that isn't always up. My other two Jill and Phoebe had ears standing early.

love him lots, his ears are part of his personality!!


----------



## jbrodybug74 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am beginning to think we have the same Chewie, only mine is 3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days old. I read some of your posts and think it is so odd. Chewie's ears are doing that too. His flopped backwards for some time and everyone made fun of him. (I told him not to listen to those meanies!!)


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I might try that surgical tape thing myself as bambis ears are still floppy and shes 6 months now!
she looks really cute likr it though so if it doesnt work I wont care lol


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

do the ears have to stand up? I expect madison's will at some point, but i think they're cute all floppy like they are now. when we met her dad, i think his were floppier than the average chi, as well...


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

It's only happened a few times to Joey, but it always seems to be when he is very warm...


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

i love joey! he is so cute! welcome joey's dad.

zoe's ears have never gone up all the way. they are a little floppy. she is nearly a year old, and i couldnt care less. i think she is so beautiful and my heart just fills when i look at her. i wouldnt change a thing about her.


----------



## Lilo (Jul 26, 2009)

Well Lilo is only 8 weeks so he's still got floppy ears....dunno around what age a Chi's ears start to stand up but hopefully soon as I prefer the big pointy ears, lol. I guess I'll start a new thread to ask when the ears start to pop up cause I don't want to hijack this thread. I hate when that happens....


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

The same thing is happening to Nugget. Both ears were standing up, then last night... this:








He's still growing, so I'm sure they'll both stand up again.


----------

